# Jak bezbolesnie usunąć ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

## willyvmm

Witam.

W chwili obecnej używam systemu zbudowanego w całości na zamaskowanych pakietach.

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" 

Jednak chciałbym powoli z tego zrezygnować, i używać teraz tylko stabilnych pakietów. Jednak, chciałbym aby odbyło się to bez downgradu tego co już jest zainstalowane. Usunięcie ACCEPT_KEYWORDS powoduje automatycznie że 99% systemu się zdowngraduje ... i przestaną działać rzeczy na których mi zależy.

I teraz moje pytanie, czy jest jakaś opcja przy emerge, lub jakiś trick może z zamaskowaniem pakietow? aby update systemu nie downgradowało juz zainstalowanych pakietów?

Mam nadzieję że dobrze opisałem moje pytanie.

Pozdrawiam Willy.

----------

## Arfrever

Dodaj zawartość zbioru @installed do /etc/portage/package.keywords.

```
cd /var/db/pkg

for x in */* ; do echo "=${x}" ; done >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## Dagger

po 1 ~amd64 nie jest zamaskowanym pakietem, tylko pakietem oznaczonym jako "niestabilny". Oznacza to tylko tyle, ze moga byc otwarte bug reports do tego pakietu, lub nie minelo 30 dni od zamkniecia ostatniego.

Logicznym jest ze zainstalowane pakiety w Twoim systemie sa "niestabilne" zmieniajac na amd64 musza zostac zdowngradowane do stabilnych wersji.

Mieszanie amd64 i ~amd64 moze doprowadzic do POWAZNYCH konfliktow w zaleznosciach (zainstalowany niestabilny pakiet X moze zalezec na niestabilnej wersji innego pakietu - biorac pod uwage, ze portage nie dodaje wszystkich pakietow do /var/db/pkg).

Rozwiazanie zaproponowane przez Arfrever zrobi to czego oczekujesz teraz, natomias przysporzy Ci wiele problemow pozniej.

----------

## ch4os

Jezeli jakis pakiet nie dodaje Ci sie do /var/db/pkg, prosze zglos buga a nie wypisujesz takie brednie na publicznym forum.

(Powyzszy tekst zostal zainspirowany kanalem #gentoo-pl@freenode)

----------

## Dagger

 *ch4os wrote:*   

> Jezeli jakis pakiet nie dodaje Ci sie do /var/db/pkg, prosze zglos buga a nie wypisujesz takie brednie na publicznym forum.
> 
> (Powyzszy tekst zostal zainspirowany kanalem #gentoo-pl@freenode)

 

heh musisz sie jeszcze wiele nauczyc o tym systemie... a texty w stylu "a nie wypisujesz takie brednie na publicznym forum" zostaw dla siebie...

----------

## nieprosty

 *Dagger wrote:*   

>  *ch4os wrote:*   Jezeli jakis pakiet nie dodaje Ci sie do /var/db/pkg, prosze zglos buga a nie wypisujesz takie brednie na publicznym forum.
> 
> (Powyzszy tekst zostal zainspirowany kanalem #gentoo-pl@freenode) 
> 
> heh musisz sie jeszcze wiele nauczyć o tym systemie... a texty w stylu "a nie wypisujesz takie brednie na publicznym forum" zostaw dla siebie...

 

Możesz to rozwinąć? Bo o ile się orientuje to @ch4os ma racje o wpisywaniu się pakietów do /var/db/pkg.

Nie chodzi ci przypadkiem o plik /var/lib/portage/world? Bo jeżeli tak to się zgodzę, że nie trafiają tam wszystkie zainstalowane pakiety.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## ch4os

Wiem ze to mocny offtop, ale naprawde prosze o podanie pakietow ktore sie nie dodaja poprawnie do /var/db/pkg. Chcialbym "wiele nauczyc sie o tym systemie".

----------

## willyvmm

Wracając do tematu  :Very Happy: 

Dziękuję za rozwiązanie mojego problemu.

Pomogło i działa dokładnie tak jak chciałem.

Co do ewentualnych problemów które mogą się pojawić, po ostatnich przygodach z zagubionym pakietem nic mnie już nie przeraża  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam Willy.

----------

